# Frage MAGIX Music Maker



## msix38 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Hat jemand gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Programm sammeln können? Ich möchte das Programm kaufen weil ich damit selbst produzierte (heißt auch mit eigenem Gesang) Musikstücke auf eine CD packen will.
Ist das möglich, beispielsweise eine MIDI-Datei oder ein Karaoke Stück mit eigener Stimme aufzunehmen und dann auf CD pressen?

Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.


MfG, MSIX


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

das sollte mit ner aktuellen version zumindest bis auf 2-3 kleinigkeiten möglich sein. früher war das ja nur ein "reihe die mitgeliferten samples aneinander"-tool. inzwischen gibt es auch MIDI und eigene per MIDI ansteuerbare instrumente. bin aber nicht GANZ sicher, es kann sein, dass du immer noch hauptsächlich "fertige" mini-melodien und drumloops hast, die mitgelieferten instrumente mies sind es keine sogenannten VSTi unterstützt - das ist ein weit verbreiteter standard für virtuelle instrumente. von denen gibt es massig synthies, drummachines, bässe usw usw auch als freeware. wäre ein vorteil, wenn eine musiksoftware das unterstützt.

welche version wolltest du denn holen?


flexibel wärst du in jedem falle mit cubase 4, da gibt es auch ne schülerversion, damit kannst du auch garantiert all das og. machen (und noch viel viel mehr) und hast auch VSTi-support, kostet ca. 75€ : STEINBERG CUBASE ESSENTIAL 4 EDU nichtschüler käme dich 140€: STEINBERG CUBASE ESSENTIAL 4



allerdings unterschätze den finanziellen und auch den lern-aufwand für mehr als "just for fun unter freunden verteilen" nicht. für halbwegs ambitioniertes producing musst du zuerst mal gute abhörboxen haben (unter 150€ pro stück brauchst du nicht anfangen), ne soundkarte mit geringer latenz und gutem LineIn (du willst ja auch gesang aufnehmen), ein taugliches mic (bei musik, wo der gesang nicht soooo klar rüberkommen muss, geht das ab 80-100€) und viel viel zeit, um sich mixing und die nutzung von effekten halbwegs zu lernen.


mit 100% vorgefertigten sounds, die magix in jedem falle AUCH bietet, isses natürlich leichter, aber wenn du über MIDI ein instrument spielst, das der PC in echtzeit grad erst erzeugt, und davon dann mehrere plus drumsamples usw., das ganze so, dass nix zu "dominant" klingt und trotzdem nicht untergeht, das ganze möglichst auf versch. anlagen, radios, PCboxen sich halbwegs gleich anhört - da können jahre vergehen...


ich mach das schon ein paar jahre, seit nem jahr mit cubase 4 essentials, was schonmal ein riesensprung war, aber mit meinen nur 60€-PC-boxen macht es einfach oft keinen spaß, songs fertig zu machen, da man immer wieder alles schön abmischt, und im auto oder per MP3player hört es sich wieder ganz anders an... hier ein paar songs von mir, aber alles noch nix fertiges... is elektronisch, teils "düster", das erste is mein aktuellster Song, hab ich grad noch ein bisschen mit rumprobiert ^^ . 

http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Through the night.mp3
(4,3MB)

http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Joker01.mp3 
(6,1MB)



das hier war noch mit nem älteren programm gemacht, so ne art technoider synthiepop ^^ : 
http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/LIYM_Demo.mp3
(3,4MB)


----------



## msix38 (21. Januar 2009)

okay, danke erstmal. Ich werde mir das mal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen und schauen ob sich der ganze finanzielle Aufwand sich überhaupt lohnt. Ich brauch ein paar Sponsoren, so wird das alles nichts. 
Ich denke mit MMM fahre ich aber mindestens genauso gut, ich habe mal Deine produzierten Stücke gehört..ehrlich gesagt kann ich das mit MMM genauso gut und einfach mixen..da ich die Samples alle schon vorgefertigt habe und es AFAIK auch einfacher ist. 

Nun gut, ich kenne die Aufbauweise und Funktionen von cubase4 nicht, aber ich würde mich auch nicht dafür gegenentscheiden, denn ich teste immer wieder gerne mal was neues aus.
Equipments wie BOXEN etc. habe ich schon, die müsste ich aber irgendwie an den PC anschließen können.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

cubase ist prinzipiell wie MM - oder anders gesagt: der MM hat cubase immitiert  bei MM hast du aber halt zahlreiche fertige samples, die dann auch schon "richtig" abgemischt sind, so dass du baukastenartig das nur zusammensetzt und es sich schon gut anhört. so was hat cubase nicht, dafür hast du bei cubase halt virtuelle instrumente, die du auch extrem stark isound beinflussen kannst, damit sich die songs eben nicht alle gleich anhören, egal welcher user cubase benutzt hat. 

wenn du zB die aktuellen charts hörst, merkst du direkt, dass unglaublich viele von timbaland prodziert werden und die sich soundmäßig dann quasi immer gleich anhören... laaaaangweilig  oder auch bohlen-produktionen: nicht nur melodisch immer gleich, sondern auch vom sound her... das passiert, wenn man immer ähnlich abmischt, oder eben wenn jeder die gleichen, identisch abgemischten  grundsamples benutzt. ich bin sicher, dass andere MM-user sofort hören, wenn du denen ne MP3 gibst und dir ebenfalls mit den MM-sampels gemacht wurde.

ich aber muss zB stundenlang rumtesten, welche frequenzen ich nun senke oder hebe, damit die instrumente sich gegenseitig gut ausgleichen. aber ich will das auch, damit ich keinen austauschbaren plastiksound hab. 

zum reinschnuppern ins musikmachen und just for fun reicht MMM natürlich aus, und dazu ein 60-100€ mic und deine normalen PCboxen (da sie MM-sounds ja schon reletiv gut zueinander passen, musst du kaum selber noch abmischen, so dass ein PERFEKT neutraler boxensound nicht nötig ist). aber wenn du merkst, dass du mehr willst, muss du wieder neu von grund auf invesieren, sofern MM keine VSTi-unterstüzung hat.


----------



## msix38 (21. Januar 2009)

Aahh okay...danke nochmal an dieser Stelle. Jetzt weiß ich endlich auch den Unterschied zwischen Cubase4 und MMM, er liegt nämlich darin, dass bei Cubase4 vorgefertigte Samples beinhaltet und Cubase nicht, zweiteres dafür aber Funktionen beinhaltet wie z.B. virtuelle Instrumente das finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Ich denke ich werde mal für den Anfang erstmal das eine austesten, nämlich MMM und später Cubase in Augenschein nehmen. 
Kann man sagen, dass eine Programm ist besser als das andere oder nehmen sie sich beide nicht sehr viel?
@Mikro: 60-100Euro fürn Mikro ist ja ganz schön happig, ich habe hier ein paar Mikros rumliegen, aber die bewegen sich alle im Preisrahmen zwischen 10-20 Euro
Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem so teuren Mikro und einem "Billigmikro"?
Es soll ja Mikros für 3K Euro geben.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

also, wenn du mal ein nur 100€ mic benutzen würdest, das auch für musiker gedacht ist, wirst du sehr sehr schnell den unterschied hören zu nem 20-30€ mic.


- weniger rauschen
- viel viel klarerer sound
- nicht so dumpf
- besseres ansprechen auf lautstärkeunterschiede
- mehr dynamik

das problem is, dass "musiker"mics einen sog. XLR-anschluss haben und als strom eine sogenannte "phantomspeisung" als strom brauchen, das geht nicht an nem normalen sondkarteanschluss. vlt. - FALLS du ein "musiker"-mic kaufen willst, ne USB-version kaufen.

oder du nimmst ein 50-70€ "consumer"-mic mit dem passenden anschluss für ne soundkarte (3,5mm). 

oder du testest halt erstmal deinen billig-schrott  


was für ne art von musik schwebt dir denn vor? bei zB "nur" ein bisschen rappen kann das mic auch mal dumpf klingen, ohne dass es was ausmacht. wobei auch da je nach dem ein schlechtes mic dann wiederum die klarheit der sprache ungünstig beeinflussen kann. bei richtigem intensivem gesang wiederum würde die stimme sich sehr schlapp anhören bei nem 20€-mic im vergleich zu nem "guten" mic.




ps: du hast oben zweimal cubase geschrieben - ich denke du meinst da einmal MM?


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Herbboy

Gleich mal vorweg..
Mit XLR-Anschluss meinst du sicherlich sowas!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding kann ich natürlich unmöglich an meinen PC anschließen weil es bei mir klar so aussieht. (Anschluss ganz links)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es dafür Adapter?

Also die Punkte sprechen natürlich klar für ein Mikro das in den Preisrahmen von mind.80 Euro fällt. Die Punkte sind eindeutig und ich denke wirklich, dass ich mehr davon habe, als sage mal Billigschrott zu verwenden.

"Phantomspeisung" musst du mir mal erklären, das hab ich noch nicht gehört.

Jo, bevor ich nen neues Mic kaufen, werde ich erstmal den "Billigschrott" nutzen Das taugt sicherlich auch was.

Hmmm...was für Musik mir vorschwebt, also ich werde nicht rappen, sondern eher normale Songs wie Rock oder Pop ansteuern. In die Kategorie fallen sowohl Englische Songs als auch Asiatische.

Mal ne Frage: Jeder PC hat doch nen Mic-Eingang, klar ne?! 
Kann ich ganz normal die "MMM" Software mit der Aufnahmefunktion nutzen und dann loslegen, d.h. was drauf los singen so das man es im Endeffekt abspielen und hören kann. Es soll auch brauchbar sein, nicht dass ich es dann gleich wieder löschen muss, weil es sich total sch.... angehört hat.

Nochwas: Kann ich das Endergebnis irgendwie auch dann auf eine Scheibe pressen? 
Oder brauche ich da ein Xtra Programm? 

Also ich finde die Equalizer-Funktion ganz toll, man hat so viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, einfach toll. Insbesondere beinhaltet dieser Equalizer auch eine Karaokefunktion, d.h. man kann einfach eine MP3 Musik-Datei per Drag Drop einfügen und den Interpreten auschalten. 
Per Knopfdruck.
Nur das mit dem Rauschen muss ich noch in den Griff bekommen.

MfG, MSIX


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

"profi"mics brauchen nen anderen strom, eben ne "phantomspeisung", den bringt der mic-eingang selbst mit adapter nicht, d.h. da bräuchtest du einen sogenannten preamp oder ein entsprechendes mischpult oder ne soundkarte, die nen XLR-anschluss hat.

du hast scheinbar nur onboardsound, das ist qualitativ natürlich nicht so gut. evtl. wirst du auch ein latenzproblem haben - das bedeutet ganz simpel gesagt: wenn du am PC einen beat oder so abspielst und dann live dazu rappst, dann hörst du deine eigene stimme am PC erst zeitversetzt - das erschwert natürlich die arbeit. abhilfe schaffen passende "gemoddete" treiber, falls es die für deinen chip gibt, oder eben ne soundkarte, die für so was gedacht ist.

karaoke: so was geht nur bedingt. für ne party reicht es vielleicht, aber um die stimme wirklich sauber zu enfternen, ohne dass andere instrumente und der sound drunter leidet, ist nicht möglich (außer es sind nur 1-2 instrumente beteiligt, die imt der stimme rein von denf requnzen her NIX zu tun haben  ) - aber wenn dir diese karaokefunktion qualitativ reicht, dann reicht dir auch dein 20€-mic   


ich weiß nicht, ob du direk aus MM auf CD brennenkannst, aber ich würde dir das sowieso nicht empfehlen, sondern es als wav oder MP3 speichern und dann erstmal an 2-3 MP3player und anderen boxen testen, bevor du nen rohling verschwendest  die MP3 kannst du dann natürlich ganz normal auf ne CD brennen bzw. auch als "audio-CD" mit einem passenden programm (kann an sich jedes brenntool)


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

Natürlich würde ich die erstmal als MP3 oder WAV   abspeichern..ich glaube so direkt über MMM kann man das nicht auf die CD pressen. Man muss da bestimmt mit einem externen Brennprogramm ran. 

Ich hoffe, die ollen PC Boxen reichen erstmal für etwaige Testzwecke erstmal aus.

Also meinst du, es würde reichen wenn ich mir eine entsprechende Soundkarte mit XLR Anschluss kaufe? Die dürften doch nicht sooo teuer sein oder? Zumindest habe ich den XLR Anschluss erstmal da.  
Dann fehlt nur noch ein entsprechendes Mikrofon.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

am besten hol dir einfach die software und teste einfach mal. wenn dir das nicht reicht, kannst du ja immer noch ne karte oder mic neu holen. aber leider kosten karten mit passendem eingang um die 80-100€ - es sind halt keine "massenmarkt"-produkte. 

als mic dann, wenn dir ne soundkarte UND mic zu teuer is, ein "normales" mic holen, das auch garabntiert zum anschluss per 3,5mm-klinke an einen mic-in geeignet ist, oder ein USB-mic wie zB das hier: the t.bone SC450 USB => da staht aber "nicht unter vista", da müßte man wiederum in erfahrung bringen, ob der hersteller das ändern wird...  oder das bessere: http://www.thomann.de/de/audio_technica_at2020_usb.htm  das hab ich als nicht-USB-version seit etwa nem jahr, kostet damals noch 120€  


ach ja: ich hab hier theoretisch noch ein RELATIV gutes "120DM"-mic von JBL, das ich nicht mehr brauche. das hat auch XLR, ABER man kann es auch per adapter an ne soundkarte, ich hab auch ein entsprechendes kabel. also, falls du interesse hast...  vlt. kennst du mich ja von pcgames.de, wo ich moderator bin (verliere bei all den usern selber die übersicht ^^ )


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

Hey das Mikro sieht ja schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus...ich glaube das werde ich mir holen, wenn ich mir so die Features ansehe...

- USB-Anschluß für den direkten Betrieb am Computer
- keine zusätzlichen Treiber notwendig
- Phantomspeisung über USB Port
- Nierencharakteristik
- Frequenzgang: 30 - 20.000 Hz
- externer Low Cut und -10dB Pad-Schalter

Ich glaube, damit stelle ich so einiges auf die Beine und der Preis is dementsprechend.

JBL, die Marke kenne ich..meine BOXEN sind von der Marke. Die sind sehr gut meines Wissens nach.
Hast du was zu verschenken? Dann immer her damit!

Nein ich kenne Dich nicht von pcgames sondern von pcgh.de, früher, wo diese Seite noch nicht aufgewertet wurde.
Früher hieß es ja noch nicht PCGH Extreme.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

jo, die foren waren früher ja zusammen.

und du meinst jetzt das 100€-mic, oder? das wär schon ziemlich gut als "einsteiger"


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

WTF? 
Und ich dachte das mic ist schon mehr was für proofs gedacht?!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

nee nee, das is bei gesang einstiegsklasse  qualitativ so wie eines ohne USB halt so um die 80€

zB die mics allein für nachrichten bei ARD, RTL usw. bei den nachrichtensprechern kosten locker im mittleren vierstelligem bereich - das soll sich halt wirklich natürlich, klar und störungsfrei anhören. 

hängt halt vom einsatzgebiet ab. bei ner "punkband", die eh laute gitarren und "schrei"gesang hat, reicht ein 100-150€ mic, aber wenn zB jemand in der art wie sarah connor ne ballade mit klarer stimme und vor allem: viel stimmdynamik und ständig wechselnder sing-luatstärke singen will, dann ginge es eher ab 500€ erst los...


neulich in nem musikerforum (wo auch welche mit auftritten geld verdienen) wollte ein einsteiegr ein mic mit "guter qualität, wenig rauschen und klarem klang - dem wurde ein Preamp für 900€ und ein mic f ür 3500€ angeboten...  aus der perspektive der "profis" vertändlich, da is halt so, als ob einer mit nem opel corsa "bessere reifen mit guter haftung" in nem autoforum sucht und nicht merkt, dass es ein rennfahrer-forum is, wo man ihm 2500€-slicks (pro stück) empfiehlt


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

Also gut...schreien ist ja eher relativ...da hinterfragt man sich ja, wann das schreien losgeht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

naja, halt laut, vlt. etwas aggressiver singen und dazu dann viel "sound" drumrum. für musik a la metallica wäre ein GUTES mic nicht GANZ so wichtig wie bei einer sängerin, deren lieder zum großteil nur auf die stimme ausgelegt sind und sonst nur klavier und geigen dabei


----------



## msix38 (22. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, halt laut, vlt. etwas aggressiver singen und dazu dann viel "sound" drumrum. für musik a la metallica wäre ein GUTES mic nicht GANZ so wichtig wie bei einer sängerin, deren lieder zum großteil nur auf die stimme ausgelegt sind und sonst nur klavier und geigen dabei




Ich habe mal nen Tipp von aussen geholt, schau mal und bild Dir Deine Meinung:

Beyerdynamic TG-X-48 Set

Nun weiß ich so langsam was gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

ja, das ist auch o.k, aber da bin ich nicht sicher, ob das halt an ner normalen soundkarte ohne preamp geht ^^ dieses "dynamisch" könnte drauf hindeuten, dass es geht, aber ich bin nicht sicher. kenn mich bei der TECHNIK von mics nicht gut aus 

als ich damals eines schte, gab es auch shure und electrovoice um die 60-80€, aber die scheinen nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein... die wären auch ne gute wahl für den preis.


----------



## msix38 (23. Januar 2009)

Sie hatte mit dem Mikrofon SM58 auch schon in einer BAND professionell gesungen und hatte mir mal die Ergebnisse die sie auf MP3 aufgezeichnet hatte, mitgegeben. 
Hat sich schlicht und ergreifend High Class angehört.
Ich tendiere eher zu dem hier, weil sie das seit 10 Jahren hatte und mich wundert´s das das Teil noch produziert wird. Scheint sich gut durchgesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

ja, das hätt ich mir auch fast geholt. kostet halt auch knapp 100€: Shure SM58 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

aber wer ist "sie" ^^ auf jeden fall mal fragen, ob man das auch einfach mit nem passendem kabel an einer normalen soundkarte anschließen kann. müßte "sie" ja wissen 

wär nur die frage, wie gut dein micin ist. mein line/mic in an meiner Sonudblaster5.1 hat gerauscht, als habe ich das bei offenem fenster und strömendem regen aufgenommen... 


mics sind halt schon rel. lange ein sehr ausgereiftes produkt, daher werden einige modell schon seit langer zeit quasi unverändert hergestellt. und zB dieses shure ist bewährt, das kann man auch mal bei ner bühnenshow fallen lassen, ohne dass es hops geht  ich wollte aber damals ein "kondensator"mic, daher hab ich mir damals das AT2020 geholt.


----------



## msix38 (23. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, das hätt ich mir auch fast geholt. kostet halt auch knapp 100€: Shure SM58 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Jedoch eine Investition, die sich offenbar lohnt.


> aber wer ist "sie" ^^ auf jeden fall mal fragen, ob man das auch einfach mit nem passendem kabel an einer normalen soundkarte anschließen kann. müßte "sie" ja wissen


Eine gute Bekannte. Werd sie mal fragen.


> mics sind halt schon rel. lange ein sehr ausgereiftes produkt, daher werden einige modell schon seit langer zeit quasi unverändert hergestellt. und zB dieses shure ist bewährt, das kann man auch mal bei ner bühnenshow fallen lassen, ohne dass es hops geht  ich wollte aber damals ein "kondensator"mic, daher hab ich mir damals das AT2020 geholt.


Ach iwo, was meinst du, wie oft schon mein billiges Plastik-Mikro von AIWA schon auf den Boden gefallen ist...eigentlich müsste das Teil schon das zeitliche gesegnet haben, aber nein, das Ding funktioniert noch. Hat er wahrscheinlich eher Glück gehabt. Wenn es auf Teppich knallt, dämpft es ja bzw. gibt es ja nen Aufpralleffekt. Aber wenn es erstmal auf Laminat oder Marmor knallt, dann weiß ich nicht. Dann stehen die Überlebenschancen gleich Null.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Jedoch eine Investition, die sich offenbar lohnt.
> Eine gute Bekannte. Werd sie mal fragen.
> Ach iwo, was meinst du, wie oft schon mein billiges Plastik-Mikro von AIWA schon auf den Boden gefallen ist...eigentlich müsste das Teil schon das zeitliche gesegnet haben, aber nein, das Ding funktioniert noch..


a) glück 
b) plastik? dann is das auch nicht sonderlich schwer. bühnenmics aber sind schon rel. schwer, sollen die auch sein, damit man "was in der hand hat" - und da isses nicht ganz so klar, dass es stürze regelmäßig übersteht


----------



## msix38 (23. Januar 2009)

Stahlmikros halten i.d.R. aber mehr aus als Plastik oder sehe ich das falsch? Jedoch relativiert sich das wieder aufgrund des Gewichts, weil Plastik leicher ist als Stahl. Der Aufprall bei Stahl ist härter und schwerer als Plastik.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

ich sag mal so: es gibt billige aus metall, die dann robustheit vortäuschen, aber einmal runtergefallen sind die membranen innen dann locker oder gerissen.


----------



## msix38 (23. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich sag mal so: es gibt billige aus metall, die dann robustheit vortäuschen, aber einmal runtergefallen sind die membranen innen dann locker oder gerissen.





Und deshalb bleibe ich bei dem SM58 Mikro, ich hoffe du kannst bestätigen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

also, ich kenn es zwar nicht aus erfahrung, aber verkehrt machst du damit nix. war damals auch in meiner engeren wahl, aber I was not shure... 

kannst du also nehmen, außer wenn es nur mit preamp/passender karte geht


----------



## msix38 (24. Januar 2009)

okay, die Entscheidung steht. THX for cooperation.


----------

